# should v would



## Quark

Hola,

Intento aprender español pero lo encuentro muy difícil. No tengo nada pero preguntas. ¿Como se dice este en español?
“He told me that he would come” - ¿es este correcto? – Me dijo que él vendiera  Or ( que venga – present subj)
AND  “He told me that I should come” - ?es este correcto? – Me dijo que yo debe venire.
            SHOULD in the sense of being an invitation to come rather than as an obligation.
 
Gracias to anyone who can help a beginner at sea.
 
Quark


----------



## Soy Yo

Me dijo que vendría. (He told me that he would come.)

Me dijo que debía venir (ir).  He told me that I should (ought to) come/go.

invitation: Me dijo que viniera (fuera). (He told me to come/go.)
Me invitó a ir ??? (He invited me to go.)


----------



## mm_matt

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Soy yo.


----------



## Quark

Gracias Soy Yo.
He told me that he miight come > Me dijo que venga (??)


----------



## Quark

Soy Yo,
Por favor. 
Dices - Me dijo que debía venir (ir). He told me that I should (ought to) come/go.
In English, in  "that I ought to come" the "ought to" has asense of the future or present; not the past. So why debía

Quark


----------



## frida-nc

> n English, in "that I ought to come" the "ought to" has asense of the future or present; not the past. So why debía



The coming was future; but the "ought," the obligation, existed at the time he was telling you.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## Quark

Yes, it does. So in fact - "I ought"" - is the past tense of "I owe".  

Gracias.


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

We need a Spaniard to verify, but I hear most often: "Me dijo que *debería* venir."  I think that the condicional best translates the idea of 'ought to.'

DIEGO, ¿Qué dice?


----------



## Quark

Mind you,

He told me that I should buy it"
> Me dijo que lo comprarìa
"buy" is in the past in the same way as the obligation in the previous example,
so why not "compraba" ??


----------



## Quark

Jonah D. Conner said:
			
		

> We need a Spaniard to verify, but I hear most often: "Me dijo que *debería* venir." I think that the condicional best translates the idea of 'ought to.'
> 
> DIEGO, ¿Qué dice?


 
Does deberìa here express only an obligation or could the context allow it to have the sense of an invitation?


----------



## Like an Angel

Jonah D. Conner said:
			
		

> We need a Spaniard to verify, but I hear most often: "Me dijo que *debería* venir."


 
I'm not Spaniard, I'm Argentinian but I think I can help ... *debería* is more accurate for me, at least that was the way my teacher teached it to me. _Debía_ is like a must or have to.


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

Quark said:
			
		

> Does deberìa here express only an obligation or could the context allow it to have the sense of an invitation?


 
I don't think it is necessarily an obligation, as in "You must do this', but that it is good that you do it, you are encouraged to do it, invited to do it.


----------



## Quark

Hola,
They told me that he was not there > me dijeron que èl no estaba allì.

How do you say "They told me that IT was not there"

"...lo no estabe allì" ??
Gracias


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I'm not Spaniard, I'm Argentinian but I think I can help.


 
I guess I should have said "native speaker' And yes, that helps a lot.
Thanks.


----------



## Jonah D. Conner

Quark,  "Lo" nunca es un sujeto, simplemente se dice: "...no estaba..."


----------



## Quark

Thank you. 

So very similar to the sense in English.  "it's a great show; you should go to see it"


----------



## Quark

Jonah D. Conner said:
			
		

> Quark, "Lo" nunca es un sujeto, simplemente se dice: "...no estaba..."


 
Gracias Jonah. pero
Sí no es cierto, como sabes que no es el o ella de el que estoy diciendo?
Pardon my brutally poor Spanish. Espero mejorarme.


----------



## Like an Angel

Quark said:
			
		

> So very similar to the sense in English. "it's a great show; you should go to see it"


 
But in this case you have to write "lo": Es un espectáculo buenísimo, deberías ir a verlo"



			
				Jonah D. Conner said:
			
		

> Thanks.


 
You're welcome


----------



## David Flores

"He told me that I should come."

Would probably be translated:

"Me dijo que viniera."

Especially if its a request, as opposed to an order.


----------



## Quark

Many thanks for your help, but I remain spectacularly confused.

Que debo hacer?


----------



## Quark

Hola, 
More shoulds and woulds and other stuff on a wonderful Friday night. How sad I must seem.
Would that I should have un vida muy pronto. 
 
Estaría muy agradecido si alguien pudiera corregir el español en estos.
 
 
I am telling you (I tell you) that I can do it.
Estoy diciéndole (Le digo) que puedo hacerlo.
 
I tell you that I don’t think that I can do it.
Le digo que no pienso que (yo) pueda hacerlo
 
I was telling him that I could do it.
(yo) Estaba diciéndole que (yo) podía hacerlo.
 
He told me that he could do it.
Me dijo que (el) podía hacerlo.
 
He is telling me that he will come here for a while.
Me dice que vendrá aquí por un rato.
 
He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
Estuvo diciéndola que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
 
She told him that he should come from time to time.
Ella le dijo que debería venir de vez en cuando.
 
She told him that he should have come from time to time.
Ella le dijo que habría debido venir de vez en cuando.
 
Gracias.


----------



## Like an Angel

Quark said:
			
		

> I am telling you (I tell you) that I can do it.
> Estoy diciéndote (Te digo) que puedo hacerlo.
> 
> I tell you that I don’t think that I can do it.
> Te digo que no pienso que (yo) pueda hacerlo.
> 
> I was telling him that I could do it.
> (yo) Estaba diciéndole (a él) que (yo) podía hacerlo.
> 
> He told me that he could do it.
> Me dijo que (él) podía hacerlo.
> 
> He is telling me that he will come here for a while.
> Me dice que vendrá aquí por un tiempo.
> 
> He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
> Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
> 
> She told him that he should come from time to time.
> Ella le dijo que debería venir de vez en cuando.
> 
> She told him that he should have come from time to time.
> Ella le dijo que debería haber venido de vez en cuando.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Misbehaving in a Friday night eh?


----------



## Nineu

Las primeras dos frases, en caso de que you sea "Ud" serían como lo has escrito.  Si se habla de "tú", sería como te ha dicho Quark.

I am telling you (I tell you) that I can do it.
Ud --> Estoy diciéndole (Le digo) que puedo hacerlo.
Tú --> Estoy diciéndote (Te digo) que puedo hacerlo.

I tell you that I don’t think that I can do it.
Ud --> Le digo que no pienso que (yo) pueda hacerlo
Tú -->Te digo que no pienso que (yo) pueda hacerlo.
 
 
He told me that he could do it.
"Me dijo que (él) podía hacerlo" o "Me dijo que (él) podría hacerlo"


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Sí, perdón Quark! y ¡gracias Nineu!, me olvidé que _you_ es tanto informal como formal.


----------



## Like an Angel

Quark said:
			
		

> He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
> Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que podía venir (aquí) de vez en cuando.


 
Perdón de nuevo, leí rapidamente y no me fijé en might.


----------



## Quark

Gracias por sus ayuda amigos

Quark


----------



## Magmod

Hola
He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
 
  _¿Cuál es la diferencia con la siguiente:_
_
Estaba  diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando?
_ 
_Saludos  _


----------



## jivemu

Dependerá del contexto, pero lo más habitual es encontrarte algo como esto:

_Durante años/semanas/etc estuvo diciéndole que viniera aquí de vez en cuando (y, a pesar de ello, no venía)._

_Allí estaba diciéndole que viniera aquí de vez en cuando._

En realidad ambos tiempos verbales podrían ser intercambiables... pero así es como mejor quedan.


----------



## Like an Angel

Magmod said:
			
		

> *1)* Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
> 
> _¿Cuál es la diferencia con la siguiente:_
> 
> _*2)* Estaba diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando?_
> 
> _Saludos  _


 
En 1) [Pretérito perfecto simple (pretérito)] se indica una acción pasada terminada. Ej.:

-¿Qué hizo tu padre hoy?
-Me estuvo retando todo el día por mis notas.

En 2) [Pretérito imperfecto (copretérito)] se indica una acción pasada que denota duración, pero no se atiende a su terminación. Se usa en la narración. Ej.:

_Estaba (2)_ caminando por la pradera, _olía (2)_ ese aroma dulce de los naranjos, _bailaba (2) _al son del viento cuando de repente _apareció (1)_ ese caballero en su corcel negro.


----------



## Magmod

Hola
He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
_Estaba diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando._

__ Si tenemos las dos frases arriba sin añadir nada, me parece que la frase con pretérito es más dramática, espeluznante etc. como se dice arriba de repente apareció ¿no?
En ingles sería así: He told her …

 En cambio con el copretérito es más habitual y no tiene nada dramático y por eso me parece transmitir el sentido por lo general ¿verdad?
En ingles sería así: He was telling her …

Saludos


----------



## silviabach

Yo soy española.
Debe


----------



## silviabach

Yo soy española.

Debería means "I consider you should come, but It's up to you to decide". 
La diferencia entre debería y tendría se ve más clara en presente, porque la conjugación condicional nos confunde a todos. Deber (parte de la opinión del que lo pronuncia y te invita a decidir). Tener (es un hecho, "hay que" y el receptor no tiene que opinar, no hay lugar para eso.


----------



## silviabach

Estuvo (es durante un periodo de tiempo). Estava (es que en medio de un proceso, cuando yo le vi 'estava' haciendo algo pero no lleva implícito el periodo de tiempo largo.


----------



## jivemu

silviabach said:
			
		

> Estuvo (es durante un periodo de tiempo). Esta*b*a (es que en medio de un proceso, cuando yo le vi 'esta*b*a' haciendo algo pero no lleva implícito el periodo de tiempo largo.


Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

silviabach said:
			
		

> Estuvo (es durante un periodo de tiempo). Estava (es que en medio de un proceso, cuando yo le vi 'estava' haciendo algo pero no lleva implícito el periodo de tiempo largo.


Hola Silvia
Gracias por tu repuesta, pero estás repitiendo lo que los otros forores (¿?)  han dicho ¿no?
En cambio no has resuelto mi pregunta. 
 
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola Silvia
> Gracias por tu repuesta, pero estás repitiendo lo que los otros *foreros* (¿?) han dicho ¿no?
> En cambio no has resuelto mi pregunta.
> 
> Saludos


 
No Magmod, no me parece que sea más drámático por el hecho de que lo digas en una forma u otra.

Quizá en otra frase sí (ahora no se me ocurre), pero en este ejemplo, creo que da lo mismo.

Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
_Estaba diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando._

Estuvo caminando por la playa.
Estaba caminando por la playa.

Son sólo dos formas verbales distintas.

Saludo.

Los hispanohablantes, debemos tener especial cuidado con la ortografía, sobre todo cuando escribimos mal una palabra bien escrita repetidas veces antes.


----------



## mhp

Has anyone else noticed that that the translation of «estuve/estaba diciéndole a ella que viniera aquí de vez en cuando» is not «he was telling her that he might come here from time to time». If that's the translation, I'm really confused


----------



## Maruja14

mhp said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noted that that the translation of «estuve/estaba diciéndole a ella que viniera aquí de vez en cuando» is not «he was telling her that he might come here from time to time». If that's the translation, I'm really confused


 
Perdona, mhp, tienes toda la razón. No había leído el original.

Estuvo diciéndole a ella, que él debería venir aquí de vez en cuando.

Si no pones "él", parece que la que tiene que venir es "ella". Se puede omitir, desde luego, pero la frase sin "él" se puede interpretar de varias formas.


----------



## Ivy29

Quark said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Intento aprender español pero lo encuentro muy difícil. No tengo nada pero preguntas. ¿Como se dice este en español?
> “He told me that he would come” - ¿es este correcto? – Me dijo que él vendiera Or ( que venga – present subj)
> AND “He told me that I should come” - ?es este correcto? – Me dijo que yo debe venire.
> SHOULD in the sense of being an invitation to come rather than as an obligation.
> 
> Gracias to anyone who can help a beginner at sea.
> 
> Quark


 

EXCELLENT doubts, QUARK. I'll try to explain you this amazing issue.

HE TOLD ME THAT HE WOULD COME
HE TOLD ME THAT I SHOULD COME

we have in SPANISH the conditional ( endings -IRÍA, vendría, comería hablaría, etc) the CONDITIONAL is also called by Gili Gaya as FUTURO HIPOTÉTICO, because is towards the FUTURE. This reporting speech is IN the past and the conditional is used as a FUTURE from the past :

ME DIJO ( PAST) QUE ÉL VENDRÍA (CONDITIONAL)
WOULD+bare form of the verb = -IRÍA. (Spanish).
<note> when the conditional is used ALONE not depending of another verb its meaning is one of PROBABILITY or POSSIBILITY (* ME GUSTARÍA VERLE*) I would like to see him.
ALSO you can say in Spanish keeping the same meaning :
Me dijo que viene ( present) (NUANCE in Spanish he will come soon, close to the moment of speaking)
Me dijo que venía (Imperfect) ( FAR POSSIBILITY) we are not sure. Because the IMPERFECT PAST in Spanish has HYPOTHETIC or UNREAL meaning also.
me dijo que vendrá ( future)
you should remember that the PRESENT in BOTH languages have FUTURE CONNOTATIONS.

*HE TOLD ME THAT I SHOULD COME*

SHOULD as you well know has the following MARKERS :
1- As a SUBJUNCTIVE MARKER ( ENGLISH)
AMERICAN English = The opposition INSIST that the MINISTER RESIGN.
BrE = ...that the MINISTER resigns.
The committee recommended that the scheme go ahead ( siga)
BrE= .. that the scheme should go ahead.
2-*PROBABILITY either the PRESENT OR FUTURE* ( OUGHT TO)
they should have/ought to have our letter by now
REMEMBER in SPANISH DEBER + INFINITIVE VERB = OBLIGATION
DEBER DE +INFINITIVE PROBABILITY.
*ellos deben DE haber recibido la carta ya.*
*SHOULD and OUGHT TO have the additional meaning IF ALL GOES WELL, so we cannot use them for things going wrong=* *the train should be late.*
*He told me that I should come*
*Me dijo que debía de venir*
*3-SHOULD/OUGHT TO = obligation and advice*
*he told me that I should come.*
*you should study hard in order to pass math.*
*DEBES de estudiar mucho para pasar matemáticas.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
> Estuvo diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
> 
> _¿Cuál es la diferencia con la siguiente:_
> 
> _Estaba diciéndole (a ella) que viniera aquí de vez en cuando?_
> 
> _Saludos  _


You are using in ENGLISH a PAST PROGRESSIVE with a modal of POSSIBILITY ( MAY/MIGHT)

*ESTABA* ( IMPERFECT PAST in SPANISH)diciéndole que *podía venir* de vez en cuando. Los verbos MODALES en español PODER, DEBER, QUERER, SABER. *DURATIVA*
*ESTUVO* diciéndole... Pretérito ( BELLO) la acción es *TERMINADA* a pesar de la sensación psicológica durativa del pasado.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Me dijo que venía (Imperfect) ( FAR POSSIBILITY) we are not sure. Because the IMPERFECT PAST in Spanish has HYPOTHETIC or UNREAL meaning also.
> me dijo que vendrá ( future)


Tu repuesta es muy interesante e informativa, pero no entiendo lo siguiente:
¿Cómo traducirías las dos frases arriba?:

Me dijo que venía = He said that was coming 
 No entiendo por qué el imperfecto tiene probabilidad, hipótesis o duda en este caso  

Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he (i.e. the speaker) will come 
Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he might come ( hay duda)
Ambos son correctas depende del caso ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Quark

Thank you all for your help on the could/would/might issue. 
 
Thank you in particular Ivy 29 for your extraordinarily erudite answer. I was off line when you posted it and I have only a few moments today to log this acknowledgement. I have some further questions for you, if you can tolerate the nuisance; perhaps next week. I am in awe of your command of English, which surpasses that of most native speakers, including me. A bit depressing for me though, as I make my feeble attempts to enter the Spanish world.
 
Gracias.
Quark


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:
			
		

> Tu repuesta es muy interesante e informativa, pero no entiendo lo siguiente:
> ¿Cómo traducirías las dos frases arriba?:
> 
> Me dijo que venía = He said that was coming
> No entiendo por qué el imperfecto tiene probabilidad, hipótesis o duda en este caso
> 
> Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he (i.e. the speaker) will come
> Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he might come ( hay duda)
> Ambos son correctas depende del caso ¿no?
> 
> Saludos


 
<<
Me dijo que venía = He said that was coming 
 No entiendo por qué el imperfecto tiene probabilidad, hipótesis o duda en este caso  
*Me dijo que venía = He said that was coming .*
The IMPERFECT past in SPANISH though in the past is NOT a PERFECTIVE
action it is a DURATIVE aspect, meaning NOT FINISHED up to the present moment. If it is NOT finished is in the REALM of the Hyopthesis.
DEBÍAN ahorcarlos
DEBERÍAN AHORCARLOS.
THE IMPERFECT PASt can play also the rol of :
1- Imperfect of 'CONATU', me *MARCHABA* ahora.
2- Imperfect of COURTESY
Venía a ver al Ministro ( instead of vengo a ver al MInistro)
 
<<
Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he (i.e. the speaker) will come 
Me dijo que vendrá = he told me that he might come ( hay duda)
Ambos son correctas depende del caso ¿no?>>>

 *Me dijo que vendría= he told me that he would come ( conditional)*
*Me dijo que podía venir= he told  me that he might/could come*.
 
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Quark said:
			
		

> Hola,
> More shoulds and woulds and other stuff on a wonderful Friday night. How sad I must seem.
> Would that I should have un vida muy pronto.
> 
> Estaría muy agradecido si alguien pudiera corregir el español en estos.
> 
> 
> I am telling you (I tell you) that I can do it.
> Estoy diciéndole (Le digo) que puedo hacerlo.
> 
> I tell you that I don’t think that I can do it.
> Le digo que no pienso que (yo) pueda hacerlo
> *I am afraid that two 'THAT' so close is not necessary*
> *I tell you that I don't think I can do it*
> *Le digo ( a USTED) que NO CREO que pueda/poder hacerlo*
> 
> I was telling him that I could do it.
> (yo) Estaba diciéndole que (yo) podía hacerlo.
> 
> He told me that he could do it.
> Me dijo que (el) podía hacerlo.
> 
> He is telling me that he will come here for a while.
> Me dice que vendrá aquípor un rato.
> Me dice que vendrá acá por un rato
> 
> He was telling her that he might come here from time to time.
> Estuvo diciéndola que viniera aquí de vez en cuando.
> ESTUVO diciéndole ( IO=LE) que podía venir por acá de tiempo en tiempo.
> 
> She told him that he should come from time to time.
> Ella le dijo que debería venir de vez en cuando.
> 
> She told him that he should have come from time to time.
> Ella le dijo que habría debido venir de vez en cuando.
> Ella le dijo que *DEBÍA de venir* por tiempos( In English the past tense of the should is SHOULD+HAVE+PP) .
> also ...que debería de venir por tiempos ( conditional of probability)
> He should have come to the party but he didn't.
> *Debería de* haber venido a la fiesta pero no lo hizo.
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## kran_

Quark said:


> Hola,
> They told me that he was not there > me dijeron que èl no estaba allì.
> 
> How do you say "They told me that IT was not there"
> 
> "...lo no estabe allì" ??
> Gracias


 

No...En español decimos igual las dos frases. Por lo general omitimos el pronombre "él" y decimos "me dijeron que no estaba alla/alli" independientemente de que hablemos de una persona o de una cosa. Lo que sucede es que dependiendo del contexto de la conversacion es facil saber de qué se esta hablando.

1.Viste /a Pablo/mi carro?
   No.No lo vi.
   Me dijeron que estaba alla.

Si nos referimos a una persona el pronombre "él" es opcional, si nos referimos a una cosa (It) nunca se ponde pronombre. De los animales, al igual que en ingles, a veces se habla como si fueran personas (He, She).


----------

